# 2012 Farm Bill



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tom Vilsack on the 2012 Farm Bill......"100% chance it will pass".....we shall see.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...bill_will_pass/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well....here we are....October 1.....NO Farm Bill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how much has to do with farming and ranching?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A little less than 20% goes to actual farmers. By far and away the largest part goes for food stamps and food related programs. But still yet, that 20% is huge for many farmers in this country due to the enormous size($) of the bill. Yes,"the Farm Bill" is a misnomer....should be renamed the food stamp bill.

Regards, Mike


----------

